# dry start algae problems?



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Hairgrass or, hair ALGAE? Keeping the water level down in a dry start will prevent algae from taking hold. If there is standing water above the lowest point of your substrate then you are misting way too much. Remove the excess water and let it air out for a few hours then recover.


----------



## xxoczukxx (Aug 16, 2014)

HDBenson said:


> Hairgrass or, hair ALGAE? Keeping the water level down in a dry start will prevent algae from taking hold. If there is standing water above the lowest point of your substrate then you are misting way too much. Remove the excess water and let it air out for a few hours then recover.



hair algae in the hairgrass** whoops


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Haha it's okay!! But like I said if the algae is persistent then you have too much standing water in the DRY start


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Shouldn't the question be: once an algae, hair algae for example, gets started, will it continue to grow if it isn't submersed in water? Someone else will have to supply the answer.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

i never use excel during dry start method.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

i suggest using h2o2 in your case. dilute it and add to daily sprays. not sure how much to dillute tho but i have used ridicilous concentrations on terrestrial plants without ill effect.

i think anything in 1:100...1:10 range will work but start slow if you go for it. even 1:100 should be more than enough if it stays on plant for decent amount of time.


----------

